# Looking for help...kamloops b.c.



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not much help! Welcome to the forum though! I'm so sorry to hear of Georgina's passing. What a long, wonderful life she led!

Many things have changed in how to find a puppy since you got Georgina. Make sure that the breeder you choose/find does health clearances on hips, elbows, heart and eyes. You'll find some good information in the 'stickies' at the top of this section.

I ran a search based on 'call name' Skye and got a long list: http://k9data.com/editquery.asp


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi there. We are from Vernon B.C. and got our Asia from Allsgold Kennel in kamloops. The breeder is Brenda Comazetto and she can be reached at 250 573-5501. She has been breeding for over 25 years in the area so she will likely have the info you are looking for. Good luck in your puppy search. I would highly recommend Brenda if you are interested in an Allsgold pup!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there,

I've sent you an pm


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

double post sorry...


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Joanne & Asia said:


> The breeder is Brenda Comazetto and she can be reached at 250 573-5501. She has been breeding for over 25 years in the area so she will likely have the info you are looking for. Good luck in your puppy search. I would highly recommend Brenda if you are interested in an Allsgold pup!


I will second that, Brenda (Allsgold) and Chris (Carmegold) are both exelent and they have puppies now also.

Steve


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

My puppy Murphy is also from Allsgold (Allsgold Murphy's Golden Rule). 

He is a joy and healthy with a stable, loveable temperament. 

Definitely give Brenda a call!


----------



## Cariboogolden (Mar 29, 2017)

*Goldens*

Hi,
I will third that. We have had three goldens over the years from Allsgold Kennels in Pinantan Lake outside Kamloops.
All three have had absolutely wonderful temperaments, turned out to be our best friends and are the kindest dogs.
We live in the Cariboo and they have a great time running around. We currently have one of their puppies and he is showing all the signs of
following in the footsteps of the others. Good Luck


----------

